# Our day today.



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

51 years ago, I returned to the world a different person. Thought I left all the demons behind... boy was I mistaken. Salute my brothers in arms.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Amen.  I feel very thankful for your sacrifices and your service to you Dog and every veteran. God bless you all.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Amen.  I feel very thankful for your sacrifices and your service to you Dog and every veteran. God bless you all.



Absolutely grateful to one and all who served and sacrificed, not only here in the U.S., but all of our allies...

Our appreciation knows no bounds...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you for your sacrifice  and  service  ...always.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Amen.  I feel very thankful for your sacrifices and your service to you Dog and every veteran. God bless you all.



Absolutely grateful to one and all who served and sacrificed, not only here in the U.S., but all of our allies...

Our appreciation knows no bounds...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you all and God bless our Veterans, thank you for our freedom never came free


----------

